# Netzwerk > Router und Netzaufbau >  masquerding frage!

## mfhg

ich hab mal wieder ne frage zu linux  :Big Grin:  
ok also ich will mein server wo suse linux 8.0 drauf ich zum masquerding server machen damit ich auf mein arbeitsrechner auch ins internet kann auf den server hab ich 2 netzwerkkarten drin und nun meine frage wie richte ich das alles ein? und was muss ich dann noch auf den 2rechner alles eintragen(windows2k ist drauf)? 
thx 4 help!

----------


## Harry

Hallo,

da das Thema bereits zahlreich behandelt wurde, benutze bitte zunächst die Suchen-Funktion mit den Schlagwörtern "Masquerading" und "Router".

_Harry_

----------

